# 2011 4x5 blacktail deer



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Not much of a hunt he was in the middle of a clear-cut right at daylight just the way I like it


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a great looking buck!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice young Buck, should taste mighty fine.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job again. You guys have had an awesome year looks like ! Keep it up.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful blacktail! As I understand it that's a really decent buck for a blacktail correct?


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

ebbs said:


> Beautiful blacktail! As I understand it that's a really decent buck for a blacktail correct?


yes it is ebbs and thanks everybody


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones said:


> yes it is ebbs and thanks everybody


Didn't mean it to sound like it's not a good buck regardless of the species. I was treading more along the lines of it being a remarkable blacktail than I was "for a blacktail."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buck bones. Glad you had an easy time of it.


----------

